# Just not feeling well.



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey everyone, just looking for some advice I guess. Ok...this happens pretty often, I get the really bad headaches that nothing helps, not ibuprofen not excedrin, nothing. Along with these headaches I have really bad sinus pain/pain behind the eyes, and pain in my jaw, neck and shoulders and my lymph nodes are tender and sore. Just wondering if this could be because of Hashimoto's or something else I need to have checked out? I am getting really tired of it happening though, it ruins all plans I have and makes me go to bed super early...and thoughts?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Nodule/goiter or cancer.

Worth having it checked out.


----------



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Well I do have a goiter and I had an ultrasound done back in March-ish...maybe. My doc didn't seem to worried. And I told my doctor about these terrible headaches and she just attributes them to my sinuses/allergies...she's given me nasonex and a sinus rinse. I stopped using the nasonex because it made my nasal passages really dry and I haven't tried the rinse.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

funny u should mention those symptoms as i have had them as of the last 2 months off and on. Really annoying. I have been able to attribute it to allergy attacks in the sinuses behind the eyes...that is what my doc says. My sis was reading this thryoid bood and it said hashi's tends to give symptoms AS SINUS/HEADACHE pain as well. So..it could be a bit of both  I use a daily allergy pill and it does seem to relieve the pressure/pain. But...I have just finished going to my endo and it all checks out and my meds levels are good etc. I would get them to xray ur sinses and maybe do a scan of ur brain, hormone testing etc for pituitary. If that clears...then u knows it allergies and hashi's likely.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jessie1 said:


> Hey everyone, just looking for some advice I guess. Ok...this happens pretty often, I get the really bad headaches that nothing helps, not ibuprofen not excedrin, nothing. Along with these headaches I have really bad sinus pain/pain behind the eyes, and pain in my jaw, neck and shoulders and my lymph nodes are tender and sore. Just wondering if this could be because of Hashimoto's or something else I need to have checked out? I am getting really tired of it happening though, it ruins all plans I have and makes me go to bed super early...and thoughts?


Jessie; have you seen and opthalmologist to make sure you don't have TED?GED (thyroid eye disease/Graves eye disease?)


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Try the rinse diligently first and see if the problem goes away.

Then if it hasn't, it's time to look at other possibilities.


----------



## jen4444 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sounds like a sinus infection. I used to get these a lot, and from what I hear it's more common in Hashimoto's patients. It will show up on a CT scan. My doctor prescribed antibiotics and it would go away, but come back. I finally had sinus surgery and stopped getting them.


----------

